# Those trades from last year are being wasted, don't you think?



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*Trade with Detroit*
We traded for Ronald Dupree, he barely got playing time for us and now he walked back to where he was playing for. We wasted a second rounder for basically nothing.

*The Boston trade - is that worthy?* 
We traded Wally, Kandi, Dwayne Jones and first round pick for Banks, Davis, Reed, and Blount plus 2 second rounders. We let Banks go as of effective today. I don't know yet. 

Tell me if I forget something more.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

If Raja Bell, James Jones, and Boris Diaw all broke out in PHX, Banks is going to become an all star lol... At least most improved player.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

we still have blount and r. davis who can play... 
ricky will have to be a 18ppg player again next year for us to make playoffs.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Throw in the Marko trade too, as there's almost no chance he's with us to start next season.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

The only trade I regret was Cassell for Jaric. Idiotic.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The Boston one wasn't a waste though. We got rid of Wally and rid of Kandi. We got something for Kandi, and that is awsome. If we were to keep him, we would be dying for any center on the market.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

sheefo13 said:


> The Boston one wasn't a waste though. We got rid of Wally and rid of Kandi. We got something for Kandi, and that is awsome. If we were to keep him, we would be dying for any center on the market.


I'm not gonna say we got RID of Wally...because I think that was a tremendous mistake though we traded him while he his value was probably as high as it'll ever be anymore. I still wish we hadn't ever made the trade. I still don't think that we got much for Kandi...his salary would'a came off the books and given us a lil' bit of cap relief, but instead we got stuck with Blount's contract for another 3-4 years. I don't like the move or any of the trades that we made. Throw in the Cassell for Jaric deal...you gotta be kidding me...Juxtaposed is right those trades were an absolute WASTE.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

i dont think that the cassell trade was a complete waste since i'm sure that cassell would have played mediocre if he had stayed in minnesota, unlike in clip land he played with a chip on his shoulder. then he would have walked after his contract was up. i mean, sure, jaric isnt exactly starter material, but its better than letting cassell go for nothing.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

deanwoof said:


> i dont think that the cassell trade was a complete waste since i'm sure that cassell would have played mediocre if he had stayed in minnesota, unlike in clip land he played with a chip on his shoulder. then he would have walked after his contract was up. i mean, sure, jaric isnt exactly starter material, but its better than letting cassell go for nothing.


Nobody is saying that we shouldn't have traded Sam. He needed to be traded last year, end of story. But we gave Jaric that huge contract and more importantly give up a first round pick. Horrible.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I saw Kandi leave. I was happy.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

kandi would have left anyways and you wouldnt be suck with blounts contract after this summer. too bad you didnt move for more expiring deals.

maybe you guys could work a sign and trade with Dallas for Keith Van Horn. He'd be nice to have around Garnett.

Blount, Garnett, KVH, Foye, James

now if you could find somebody better at center. If you were willing to toss in Ricky Davis and a future 1st you might be able to get Chris Wilcox

Wilcox, Garnett, KVH, Foye, James


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> kandi would have left anyways and you wouldnt be suck with blounts contract after this summer. too bad you didnt move for more expiring deals.
> 
> maybe you guys could work a sign and trade with Dallas for Keith Van Horn. He'd be nice to have around Garnett.
> 
> ...


 uke:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> i dont think that the cassell trade was a complete waste since i'm sure that cassell would have played mediocre if he had stayed in minnesota, unlike in clip land he played with a chip on his shoulder. then he would have walked after his contract was up. i mean, sure, jaric isnt exactly starter material, but its better than letting cassell go for nothing.


Cassell was going to be released if we didn't find a trade for him, that's how bad it got. But you have to remember that we gave up a 1st round pick in that deal too. Jaric's contract is horrible, and he's probably going to be dealt for whatever we can get by the start of the season. It was a horrible trade.


----------



## alexander (May 6, 2005)

tell me what exactly Jaric did wrong for you last season?
I'll tell what - NOTHING
when Jaric was starting, in the first 40 games, your record was 19-21 - still a playoff team, very, very solid team(i remember), then, the trade happened and Jaric was immediately benched for no real reason. You started losing game after game after game, and Marko wasn't even playing for more than 15 games, last few games he played maybe 9 minutes per game therefore his numbers dramaticly dropped. Your record after the trade was 14-28.

now, all Minnesota fans hate Jaric just because "he is overpaid", but actually he was one of the best players in the 2005/20006. 

*PATHETIC*


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

alexander said:


> tell me what exactly Jaric did wrong for you last season?
> I'll tell what - NOTHING
> when Jaric was starting, in the first 40 games, your record was 19-21 - still a playoff team, very, very solid team(i remember), then, the trade happened and Jaric was immediately benched for no real reason. You started losing game after game after game, and Marko wasn't even playing for more than 15 games, last few games he played maybe 9 minutes per game therefore his numbers dramaticly dropped. Your record after the trade was 14-28.
> 
> ...


Your just happy you got Cassell.


----------



## kaniffmn (Jul 29, 2003)

nbanoitall said:


> If you were willing to toss in Ricky Davis and a *future 1st* you might be able to get Chris Wilcox
> 
> Wilcox, Garnett, KVH, Foye, James


Forget anything involving a future 1st...we've given up too many of those already.


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

alexander said:


> tell me what exactly Jaric did wrong for you last season?
> I'll tell what - NOTHING
> when Jaric was starting, in the first 40 games, your record was 19-21 - still a playoff team, very, very solid team(i remember), then, the trade happened and Jaric was immediately benched for no real reason. You started losing game after game after game, and Marko wasn't even playing for more than 15 games, last few games he played maybe 9 minutes per game therefore his numbers dramaticly dropped. Your record after the trade was 14-28.
> 
> ...


I just hate him because we traded a 1st for him. If it was Cassell for Jaric, i'd be fine.


----------



## JBoog35 (Nov 21, 2005)

honestly, I wasnt impressed with him when he was the starter, seemed out of place in this system.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

alexander said:


> tell me what exactly Jaric did wrong for you last season?
> I'll tell what - NOTHING
> when Jaric was starting, in the first 40 games, your record was 19-21 - still a playoff team, very, very solid team(i remember), then, the trade happened and Jaric was immediately benched for no real reason. You started losing game after game after game, and Marko wasn't even playing for more than 15 games, last few games he played maybe 9 minutes per game therefore his numbers dramaticly dropped. Your record after the trade was 14-28.
> 
> ...


We got a better PG and SG/SF, so that should clamp his minutes. OTOH we did give up on him early, especially if Banks wasn't Plan A like it seems.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

kaniffmn said:


> Forget anything involving a future 1st...we've given up too many of those already.


actually i forgot L. Wright was still on the market, he might be more in your league. Id start him over blount. he's a warm body, much more affordable than Wilcox


----------

